# Forum Home Renovation Fences & Screens  Advice required please on bracing from fence posts

## reno80

Hello all,  
I would like to know if it is possible to brace from my boundary fence posts to deck posts? 
Bit of background as to what i intend to do-  
I have built a low freestanding deck and along one side I have kept the 90x90 tp post approx 1800mm past the height of the deck with hope of framing up a wall for a blueboard screen. Basically a wall along the entire one side of my deck, which is approx 8m long.  
Now, the issue is I forgot to dig these post in deeper than the others- yes i need a slapping! All posts are only 400-500mm deep. Because its a low deck, I felt that the posts didn't have to the any deeper than this depth.  
So the problem is the 1800mm high post have a little bit of movement, it's hard to describe the amount but I would say the very top has a 10mm movement from front to back- when shaken by hand. I can only imagine that when the blueboards are attached to the wall,high winds will not be my friend!  
My question is is it OKAY to put a diagonal brace from the base of my boundary fence posts to approx half way up my 1800mm high 90x90 tp posts? I did a test, only clamping to both fence and bearer post and support given from the brace is quite significant as it eliminates most of the front/back movement.  
The space between the side of my deck and the fence is approx 300mm so access is tigh-ish. Therefore not too keen to dig more holes to the required depth of (I think) 800-900mm in between the deck and fence.  
I would appreciate people's suggestions to my problem. Thanks!

----------

